# Mars: Lake of Liquid Water



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty cool. I wonder how much lake front property will be?



> Tampa (AFP) - A massive underground lake has been detected for the first time on Mars, raising the possibility that more water -- and maybe even life -- exists there, international astronomers said Wednesday.
> 
> Located under a layer of Martian ice, the lake is about 12 miles (20 kilometers) wide, said the report led by Italian researchers in the US journal Science.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/first-lake-liquid-water-discovered-mars-143322689.html

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2018/07/news-lake-found-mars-water-polar-cap-life-space/

https://www.yahoo.com/news/underground-lake-found-mars-raising-possibility-life-140133549.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I found this interesting and I wonder how this is going to play out in the next couple of years.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Pretty cool. I wonder how much lake front property will be?


Considering the liquid part is about a mile under the surface, I'm guessing said property will be quite expensive.
Given that the salinity of the water is so high that it can't freeze, it's likey also quite poisonous... which would lower the expense a tad. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I found this interesting and I wonder how this is going to play out in the next couple of years.


I know that we have plenty of domestic problems to tackle, but I would love to see more missions to mars and hopefully a manned mission before I croak.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lets not get our hopes up to high. Actually getting to the moon would be a good first step. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Lets not get our hopes up to high. Actually getting to the moon would be a good first step. :tango_face_wink:


True. A good launching pad for other missions in the solar system, but we have to get rid of the aliens first.....



> Person discovering it states: "Now that's a huge cat left out of NASA's bag. The smoking gun evidence that NASA knows about the presence of extraterrestrial bases on the Moon and ultimately bombed one these structures during the LRO/LCROSS mission in 2009, allegedly carried out to seek water in the crater Cabeus."


Top Secret Photos Of Base On Moon - Alamongordo.Com


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> True. A good launching pad for other missions in the solar system,.............


Not really. Using the moon as a 'base' for further missions really isn't practical, nor safe.

It takes a lot of energy to just escape the earth's gravity. So why waste even more fuel just to slow down to land on the moon, then burn even more fuel to take off again?

As for safety, the moon is incredibly filthy. As in it's covers in lots of dust. And not just ordinary dust. Moon dust. Moon dust is exceedingly abrasive, unlike dust here on earth that is worn down and rounded off from erosion. And any craft landing and taking off would toss that dust around like crazy. Given the low gravity of the moon and lack of an atmosphere, the dust would travel a long way before settling back down. So any landing/launch facility would be coated in short order. Keeping a tidy lunar base would keep Alice and Rosie busy 178 hours a week just going around with feather dusters.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

RedLion said:


> I know that we have plenty of domestic problems to tackle, but I would love to see more missions to mars and hopefully a manned mission before I croak.


I can think of a number of domestic problems that would be better served if we stopped putting tax dollars into them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not really. Using the moon as a 'base' for further missions really isn't practical, nor safe.
> 
> It takes a lot of energy to just escape the earth's gravity. So why waste even more fuel just to slow down to land on the moon, then burn even more fuel to take off again?
> 
> As for safety, the moon is incredibly filthy. As in it's covers in lots of dust. And not just ordinary dust. Moon dust. Moon dust is exceedingly abrasive, unlike dust here on earth that is worn down and rounded off from erosion. And any craft landing and taking off would toss that dust around like crazy. Given the low gravity of the moon and lack of an atmosphere, the dust would travel a long way before settling back down. So any landing/launch facility would be coated in short order. Keeping a tidy lunar base would keep Alice and Rosie busy 178 hours a week just going around with feather dusters.


Oh rookie....Under ground launch pad facing only 1/6th gravity of earth....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well duh! Of course there a lake of water on Mars. If not where would the aliens fish?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Talk about "don't drink the water"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Oh rookie....Under ground launch pad facing only 1/6th gravity of earth....


It's a simple matter of celestial mechanics. You gotta get whatever you're sending _off the earth first_. Slowing down, landing it on the moon, then launching it AGAIN from the moon (1/6 gravity regardless) still takes........... MORE FUEL.

Ever notice your vehicle uses more gas when driving in the city than in the country? Stop-and-go driving requires more fuel.

So doing so would simply be a waste of time and resourced. A better use of the moon would be a simple gravity-assist boost.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Well duh! Of course there a lake of water on Mars. If not where would the aliens fish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 If they have a lake to fish they must have beer to drink. Lets go.:very_drunk:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Not to shitt on anyone’s waffle but... who cares about water on mars? It’s just an excuse to A: create sludge funds for off the books activities and B: promote evolution theory.
I don’t care if there are aliens, if we can’t detect them to observe/kill them, than it’s pointless to worry, and if the quest to detect them distracts us from local, earth issues than we are wasting resources at best, and PLAYING INTO THEIR HANDS AT WORST! 😈


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I know that we have plenty of domestic problems to tackle, but I would love to see more missions to mars and hopefully a manned mission before I croak.


Why? What do you (we) hope to gain from trips to Mars that is productive to our planet or the inhabitants?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Why? What do you (we) hope to gain from trips to Mars that is productive to our planet or the inhabitants?


Exactly! 
Not that my opinion matters but its Monty pythons complete waste of time. And misuse of taxpayer money.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Why? What do you (we) hope to gain from trips to Mars that is productive to our planet or the inhabitants?


Well on top of the "American Spirit" thing that you must not ascribe to, a couple of things. Natural Resources and if you think really long term and the Human species is around for a few billon years yet, the next home planet for Humans as the Sun dies and makes the Earth uninhabitable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Well on top of the "American Spirit" thing that you must not ascribe to, a couple of things.  Natural Resources and if you think really long term and the Human species is around for a few billon years yet, the next home planet for Humans as the Sun dies and makes the Earth uninhabitable.


Pfft &#8230;&#8230; There we go again with man thinking he can come up with an answer and "fix" things the right way all by himself. Sounds very progressive based to me. 
I subscribe to the 'New Earth" game plan after the millennium. Maybe you wouldn't understand, its a Jesus thing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Pfft &#8230;&#8230; There we go again with man thinking he can come up with an answer and "fix" things the right way all by himself. Sounds very progressive based to me.
> I subscribe to the 'New Earth" game plan after the millennium. Maybe you wouldn't understand, its a Jesus thing.


Yup the good Lord is not going to let that happen.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Pfft &#8230;&#8230; There we go again with man thinking he can come up with an answer and "fix" things the right way all by himself. Sounds very progressive based to me.
> I subscribe to the 'New Earth" game plan after the millennium. Maybe you wouldn't understand, its a Jesus thing.


God gave us the ability to think and be logical. Only a fool does not try to use that ability.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> God gave us the ability to think and be logical. Only a fool does not try to use that ability.


Agreed, but you left out important qualifiers, like intelligently and productive.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Agreed, but you left out important qualifiers, like intelligently and productive.


True and never hurts to plan long term when you can.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that some folks are assuming that Govt will pay for said trips to the Moon and Mars? It will be private corporations that will do so knowing that bigger picture they will make a ton of $ at some point in doing so. I suppose that this is not ok with some of you?......:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Well on top of the "American Spirit" thing that you must not ascribe to, a couple of things. Natural Resources and if you think really long term and the Human species is around for a few billon years yet, the next home planet for Humans as the Sun dies and makes the Earth uninhabitable.


Which will be a totally transient solution. When the sun dies and we're getting roasted, moving to Mars only give us a few hundred years more.

Try this analogy: When a wildfire is whipping flames on the side of your house, do you move next door?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which will be a totally transient solution. When the sun dies and we're getting roasted, moving to Mars only give us a few hundred years more.
> 
> Try this analogy: When a wildfire is whipping flames on the side of your house, do you move next door?


A few million more likely, but a good rest stop to other places.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/896/332/1b1.gif


----------

